# need help identifying the plants in this set up.



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

After a few days of deliberating the first fish I want to start with I spoke with a very helpful guy at a fish store. I've decided to go with tiger barbs and green tiger barbs. They're a fish that do well with live plants (which is a huge bonus because I think it's beautiful) I googled barb aquarium setup images and fell in love with a very specific picture. I would like to replicate it but I have no idea what kind of plants they are. I also need to know more about the maintenance of them. Any info on this. Set up will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

the tall green one in the middle looks like amazon sword i forget the name of the ones in the back right corner but i have those planted in my tank when they get too tall or sprout out i cut them and replant them they are really nice


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Teh ones in the back are Cabomba. Hard to say on the short ones but Ill say its a dwarf sword. Dont think it E tennelus, but the other one.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like dwarf chain sword. and they would do better if separated.


----------

